# Suche dringend einen guten SPS Spezialisten im Raum Zürich!



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Guten Tag miteinander,

Für meine Mandantin im Raum Zürich, suche ich nach einem fähigen SPS Spezialisten, der sich nicht zu schade ist auch Schichtarbeit innerhalb eines 5 bis 6 Köpfe grossen Teams zu auszuführen.

Idealerweise, haben Sie 3 bis 4 Jahre nachweisliche Berufserfahrung innerhalb S5 under / oder S7 und kennen sich bestens mit Maschinen-Steuerungen, Installationen und Elektronik aus.

Das Jahresgehalt, sowie die weiteren Konditionen für diese Festanstellung sind sehr gut. Erste Vorstellungsgespräche / Interviews können sehr kurzfristig arrangiert werden, da direkter Kontakt zur Linie besteht.

Wenn Sie mehr zu dieser spannenden Position erfahren möchten, schicken Sie bitte Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen an:

Alexander Beck
ElanIT Resource
Tel: +41 1 229 99 50
Mail: alexander.beck@elanit.ch


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2006)

hallo herr beck,

das schieben wir mal in einen anderen bereich, hier ist das nicht so gut aufgehoben...

viele grüße aus china
markus


----------



## seeba (20 Januar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> viele grüße aus china
> markus



Na Markus, was stellste nun in diesem Land wieder an? :lol:


----------

